# Quilt store I won fabric for a year is closing!!!



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Can you believe it?? Bill had heard a rumor from someone who came in to where he works that is was closing. I went yesterday to get my fabric for April and sure enough, the windows were covered with bright green and pink paper with "store closing" on it. However, they honored my certificate and allowed me to get all my fabric at once. Yea!!!

Also, all the furnishings are for sale. So I bought 2 of the bookcases to put bolts of fabric on. They were only $35 a piece. They have the middle section of cubby holes for fat quarters. Sorry they are closing (said it was retirement) but I am happy. I always wanted those kind of bookcases and you can't buy the materials to make one for that price.

Now comes lots of rearranging and organizing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's a great find. And wonderful on the bookcases for the fabric and fat quarters.

Photos when you're set up, please


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice they honored your "fabric for a year".


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

It is so sad when a quilt store closes. We had one of ours close here. I got a bunch of things, a ladder that you can display your quilts on, a HUGE quilt stand to display or set up fabric for planning, two drawers to store books in that fit perfectly under my longarm, and a large thread holder. Oh and DH got a rolling table. I think we paid a little less than 100.00 for all of it.
Also got Judy Neidermyer patterns for 1/2 price, and thread for 1/3 price and all kinds of stuff!!!!!
I will miss the store immensly, but I did get some deals.
Glad you got all your fabric!!!.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Billie, what town is the quilt shop in. I am in no too.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Patches, the store is in Leavenworth, KS. Not sure of the exact date they are closing (I think sometime in May).


----------

